# Don't Blink, card trick performed by rubixcubematt



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a pretty cool card effect I decided to film. For all those wondering, I won't reveal how it's done, that's what the search function is for .


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 27, 2010)

What was suppose to happen?


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 27, 2010)

I know this trick. It's nice if you were to record it, but it's quite hard to perform live.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> What was suppose to happen?



I think it was something to do with the fact, that it changed from a normal hand to a royal flush. Just maybe.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice trick.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, one of the cards had blue on the back...


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 27, 2010)

I see the queen has a different back. Are you double flipping?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> I see the queen has a different back. Are you double flipping?



That's what I think.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 27, 2010)

DcF1337 said:


> I know this trick. It's nice if you were to record it, but it's quite hard to perform live.



Yeah, it is extremely hard to perform live without getting caught. But I think the fan.2.c trick you can buy of dan and dave's site is easier? Well you can let the audience see the cards after. 


BowDown2Gir said:


> I see the queen has a different back. Are you double flipping?





Zane_C said:


> That's what I think.



No, I'm not. Just when I was making this effect, I accidentally used a blue card for the queen instead of a red. :fp for me.


----------



## Forte (Feb 27, 2010)

Couldn't he just use all red cards, and it would have the same effect?

Oh ninja'd


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 27, 2010)

I loved how you grabbed the very corners of the middle three cards.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 27, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I loved how you grabbed the very corners of the middle three cards.



So did I .


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I think.
> ...



I didn't take any notice of the blue card.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



Well, there are only 5 cards there, I promise you that.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



I dunno then, your illusion brings confusion to me.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



That's what Matt wants. Are they normal cards, or do they have half of one card on each. I used to have a trick set. 2 different ones.


----------

